# How do you do your trash outs?



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Hey folks! I have gotten some smaller trash outs in the past, but now have some bigger jobs to do. I was fine with my P/U and inclosed lawn care trailer because i didn't have anything over 4 CY. The new jobs are roughly 30cy. 
So how do you run your preservation company. Do you have two rigs? One with lawn care equipment and another truck with a dump trailer? Do you have one truck but two trailers? Rent a dump trailer? Rent a dumpster? Just curious how others operate... THANKS!:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Dumpster is how I did it or used the dump trailer with grass cut crew following with mowers thus the BIG BUCKS.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

On the bigger ones we use both, this was a 540CYD debris removal 400cyd was metal so I called my scrap guys in for this one, didn't have to put one hand on it they loaded and hauled it off and I filled 4 of those dumpsters after they were done. my rule is if its more than I can fit on 2 or 3 trailers full I will have a dumpster put on site.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Ditto.....

We have 8 dump trailers.... 12 smaller landscape trailers.. And various other trailers. (huubys trailer and tool habit is worse then my purse habit!!)
It depends on whats there as to what we use and how we do it..


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Depends on where your at. A 20 yard dumpster can run $500-$750 here. I use my dump trailer.......


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Put it in a ditch


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Put it in a ditch


That must have been one of those $10 a cu yd jobs....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Worse  that line of crap went 110 yards! Not feet but yards.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Worse  that line of crap went 110 yards! Not feet but yards.



One of your competitors before you got out of the bidness?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Realtor acquired property through investors. No I did not do the cleanup


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

every company out there will try to tell you your claiming way more debri then you have in your pics. their all getting to be the same, your better off doing a flat fee bid and not go by cu yds.if they cant agree to this then let it go


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

If I would start in the Property Pres business I would invest heavily in good trailers. 

*The trailer, and mower are the more important tools in this industry*

*Lets not forget the camera, you wont make any money if you don't take any pictures. Always take too many because 
1. You will get paid
2. You will annoy the processor that is processing your order*


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have been fighting with this since I started my business in 2010. I started off doing small stuff back in 2008 for a local preservation company, just learning the ropes, making no money. I own a 5x8 and a 16ft landscape trailer. The bigger trailer could probably hold close to 20cy with sides on it. Dumping is another story. The problem is, I live in NJ, and here in order to dump at the dump you need 1 of 2 DEP permits. The first allows you to dump construction related only debris. Which means self generated debris. The cost of this permit is $100/yr which isn't so bad, but your truck and trailer needs to be registered commercially and lettered up. I have thought about this, but I have been confronted too may times by disgruntled neighbors who want us to do what they say, but do not understand how this industry works that I can't simply just submit a bill for the work because the neighbor asked for it to be done. Aside from that I don't need neighbors calling because there is now a broken window or an unlocked door. So with that being said I have been able to stay away from registered my truck and trailers commercially. The other permit costs several thousand to obtain and is the same permit that a local garbage truck would obtain. At $25/cy I can't justify the expense and here in NJ there are no exceptions to the rules. At one time I had a small 8cy cube at my office that I was charged $75 to dump on call. So for small stuff I filled my dumpster and for larger stuff I ordered dumpsters. Again being in NJ everything is much more expensive. A 10cy box is $350, a 20cy box is $550. So unless you fluff your cy estimate it's not really possible to make any money doing cleanouts. I also can't go to the dump as a resident because the county dump records your visit, so after a few times there, they start to question where the stuff is coming from which could lead to a hefty fine from the DEP..... I'd like some advice also


----------

